# new member



## tony (Jan 23, 2009)

hi all greetings from ireland. i'm a new member.
we have a bessacarr E745 on a fiat 2.8. were in scotland last year & are planning on going again this year.
scotland is a beautiful part of the world.
tony


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 23, 2009)

*welcome*

Hi Tony
welcome to the wildys i am sure you will enjoy the site.
any  questions or info fire away.

weez
Tony


----------



## TWS (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

Tom


----------



## tony (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks all for the welcome
tony


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome!  Scotland is indeed beautiful and, judging by the favourable posts in this forum, is very camper-friendly.

I'm looking forward to driving up the west coat to John O'Groats in a few months.

I'll wave if I see you!!


----------



## ajs (Jan 23, 2009)

.

 hiya pony...welcome

went to your town a few years ago.. poped into that glass place you have...
froggin expensive or what  .. nice stuff though 

 have fun

 regards
ajs


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 24, 2009)

hi and welcome hope you enjoy the site


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome Tony, enjoy the site. Maybe see you later in the year in Bonny Scotland.

Happy Camping


----------



## reggaj (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## tony (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks all. we hope to be in scotland sometime in june.tony


----------



## Galway (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Tony.

Welcome.

We from Galway, we are also going to Scotland for the first time in April/May.
We usually spend 2 months in France but hopefully Scotland will be rain free.


----------



## tony (Jan 27, 2009)

*scotland*

we had 2 weeks in june last year, we got a little rain it did not rain all day any day & it was quiet warm. we were listening to the cuckoo until after 11 one night. in scotland you can really get away from it all.tony


----------

